# "The Honest Kitchen"



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I got a ad in the mail about this new dog food. It is made by "The Honest Kitchen". It is dehydrated raw, all organic, natural, human grade, etc. They have several types for different ages, etc. The one I sent for is called "Thrive". Thrive is for all ages and is the newest of the group.

Has anyone tried it? You mix it with hot water (I use boiling in order to partially cook it), let it rehydrate for 10 minutes and it turns to a thick texture. Shoni actually likes it. The one thing I'm not sure I like is it is GREEN. If it isn't real thick it makes his beard a little greenish. It does seem to wash out tho'. The green is dehyrated spinach and parsley. The meat is organic chicken. Has all the vitamins, etc. and is AAFCO approved for all life stages.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It's good food we used it for a while but my kids would stop eating it after a few days and I'd have to rotate in something else and then go back to it. Eventually I stopped using it because of that. 

Leslie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've given it to the dogs before. They eat it, but then again they would eat anything. Here are some pictures for those interested in what it looks like. I usually mix it with some canned food; I think that was Merrick's Grammy's Pot Pie I mixed it with.









Dry--it smells like dill weed









Mixed with water 









Mixed with Merrick's canned food


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, because I could not formulate an image of what was being described! That's interesting, to say the least!  

Cyndi


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Thanks for sharing the pictures, because I could not formulate an image of what was being described! That's interesting, to say the least!
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


:HistericalSmiley: that looks kinda interesting as Cyndi said..not sure I'd want to eat it :smscare2:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this what they mean by "going green"? :huh: 

Cyndi :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It does smell very herby (if that's a word  ). It has Rosemary in it. It is taking me a while to get past the greenness :biggrin: . I am giving it mixed with cooked chicken breast or canned puppy food and only one of Shoni's meals a day. I only got the sample size, so it won't last long but if others like it too I will get a regular package if Shoni continues to like it. The dry amount I'm using is only an 1/8 cup. He always gets his dry kibble along with everything else.


----------

